# 2015 Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade with CYCLONE COASTER - SATURDAY Dec 12th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2015)

*The 2015 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade is one of the best organized parades we attend year after year with staged entry start times that make the parade a real pleasure to be a part of & a special thanks goes out again to Audry Miller & her staff of holiday parade volunteers that make the City of Laguna Niguel Holiday parade what it is each & every year - CYCLONE COASTER is honored to be a part of their event once again in 2015

The theme for the 2015 parade is California Dreamin'

The parade includes beautiful equestrian units, patriotic and inspirational military tributes, world-class athletes, spirit-filled youth groups, classic auto clubs, talented marching bands & some of the biggest attractions in the nation

The US Coast Guard will do a fly-over to start the Parade off this year 

The Parades Celebrity Grand Marshal will be Kate Flannery - a comedic actress best known for her 9 seasons playing "Meredith Palmer" on NBC's "The Office" - Celebrity Teen Grand Marshal is Cameron Boyce & Celebrity Guest is Chris Jacobs know as the TV host of OVERHAULIN & is also the Host for the Barrett-Jackson Collector Car Auctions, seen on both Velocity Channel and Discovery, and serves as host of Velocity Live at the annual SEMA convention in Las Vegas  

CYCLONE COASTER is ENTRY #33 this year which is EARLY 
CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts REQUIRED & I will have available @ the TGI Fridays parking lot BEFORE the parade - NO SHIRT - NO PARADE
A VINTAGE BICYCLE is also REQUIRED - NO mountain bikes - NO modern bikes - Parade goers love to see the old bicycles - NO VINTAGE BICYCLE - NO PARADE
PARKING    @ TGI Fridays parking lot 28141 Crown Valley Parkway - Laguna Niguel CA 92677

TGI Fridays website & map link - https://search.yahoo.com/local/s;_y...ay's&addr=Laguna+Niguel,CA&listingid=21065616

WHEN        Meet & Greet & Decorate from 8:30am - 9:10am 

ARRIVE EARLY to DECORATE YOUR BICYCLES in the TGI Fridays parking lot before we head down to the parade staging area 

We head for the Parade Staging area @ 9:15am SHARP to make our Check in time of 9:30am

This information will also be posted on facebook & on the CYCLONE COASTER website

Once again a Vintage Bicycle & a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt ARE REQUIRED to participate in this FREE CYCLONE COASTER EVENT - If you don't have a CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt they are available BEFORE EVERY CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & on the day of the 2015 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade itself in the TGI Fridays parking lot until we head down to the parade staging area @ 9:15am SHARP

AFTER THE PARADE - The CYCLONE COASTER family usually has a lunch @ KNOWLWOODS restaurant which is real close to where we park & then we go to Dana Point for those interested in a short ride along the harbor & beach area & end up on San Clemente Pier for a Drink & snacks before we head back ... 

Happy Holidays - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2015)

*The City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade is THIS SATURDAY - December 12th - I am getting my bicycle dialed in - I will change it up this year ... so I need to decorate the rig .. Ride Christmas - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 11, 2015)

*The weather will be SUNNY & 62 degrees - chilly for California for TOMORROW - December 12th @ the 2015 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - where CYCLONE COASTER will be ENTRY # 33 this year - Meet & Greet @ TGI Fridays from 8:45am - 9:15am .. where you can decorate until we need to check in @ 9:30am - Parade starts @ 10:00am SHARP with a United States Coast Guard fly over - CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts which will be available BEFORE the parade starts in the TGI Fridays parking lot & a Vintage Bicycle ARE REQUIRED to participate in this FREE EVENT .. All the details are @ www.cyclonecoaster.com .. See everyone TOMORROW - Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pics from the ride frank. Wish I could be there.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks .. I will post some after the weekend ... 

Today there was a little rain here in Southern California ... but in California style - there is NO RAIN & SUNNY SKIES forecast for tomorrow .. 

Latest forecast is 62 degrees & SUNNY SKIES for the parade .. bring a jacket .. that is California cold .....

So for those in the area come out & join in the 2015 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade with us ... for those who have made it out for one of these - It is always a good time - parade is over early - some go right after the parade for Holiday shopping while many others in the CYCLONE COASTER family enjoy a bite to eat after the parade with some riding in Dana Point / San Clemente along the Pacific Ocean ... either way it is a good tradition each year that I look forward to - Merry Christmas everyone - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 12, 2015)

Man, you guys and gals don't mess around! Looks like an awesome event, especially post parade eat/ride Dana Point, San Clemente deal. Looking good!


----------

